# circuit bending



## gero (Jan 31, 2008)

hey i'm curious if anyone out there has had any experience modifying instruments/toys. i've been getting into circuit bending lately, which is basically just the art of tinkering with small electronic equipment in the hopes of producing freaky sounds and noises. if you've never heard of this i suggest you look up "circuit bending," there's some cool compositions out there made with old fisher price keyboards and speak and spells and junk. 

if anyone is experimenting with this i would love to trade techniques and whatever. its pretty much a process of trial and error, but i'd like to hear from someone else about their experience.


----------



## Redin Outmir (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm not so sure about "circut bending" But I have some experience with making random instruments out of stuff. 
Ex. A plywood Tenor Sax, working on a PVC marimba type thing, and I've made a double flute.

If you are interested in stuff like this I would suggest oddmusic.com It's a great website with all kinds of "out-there" instruments.


----------



## gero (Jan 31, 2008)

that's cool, i had a friend who used to make didgeridoos out of pvc pipe, but i'm talking about electronic instruments. you can get some freaky stuff to come out of old toys and things with a little soldering.


----------



## Redin Outmir (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, I'm actually working on my own version of the Samchillian Tip Tip Tiop Cheeeeepeeeee. Which is one of the instruments featured on that website.


----------

